# Maurice Lacroix 92127



## strahinja (May 17, 2013)

Hello. I have Maurice Lacroix 92127 watch which I got from an ex. I was wondering is there someone here who can tell me how much is this watch worth in this condition(shown on pictures) without a box. I checked in my local shop and they said that it is authentic and is fully functioning.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Welcome to the forum, we often get asked to give valuations on watches & the statement below covers our position on the matter...



> No one on the The Watch Forum is a Professional Appraiser or Valuation Expert, and therefore, we cannot offer any kind
> 
> of valuation or appraisal service. All of our members are enthusiastic watch collectors with some experience in restoration and
> 
> ...


In general, a watch is worth what someone is willing to pay for it.

Your best bet would be to check ebay listings including closed ones.


----------

